# guess the price of this build



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

while doing some surfing I ran across this build http://www.musclecarrestorations.com/gallery2/v/GM/Current/Pontiac-GTO-67-003/
I wanted to find out what people are paying to have someone else build them a car. So i inquired about having them build me one. The salesman who used to work there called me today with the total for that build, saying he works somewhere else now and could do it cheaper.
So lets see who can guess the closest without going over (a la "the price is right")
I'll give an answer after a couple of hours


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

$44,000.00


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

$80,000


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

$65,000


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

$73,280


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

crustysack said:


> while doing some surfing I ran across this build 1967 GTO
> I wanted to find out what people are paying to have someone else build them a car. So i inquired about having them build me one. The salesman who used to work there called me today with the total for that build, saying he works somewhere else now and could do it cheaper.
> So lets see who can guess the closest without going over (a la "the price is right")
> I'll give an answer after a couple of hours



$75,000


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

$140,000


----------



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

Engine alone is $38,000 to $45,000
Frame off with all restoration is $55,000 to $60,000
Total restoration comes to $97,500


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

ready for this- all your guesses added up are $24,000 over the cost of $550,000

there is a sucker born every minute and two to take em
I was thinking about 100k - 120k and was FLOORED when i heard that
looks like I'm about 525,000 ahead of the game
looks like Shane is the winner


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

missed it by 400,000 or so. not bad. LOL


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking at the quality and extent of that resto mod work the guesses were miles out' you can see big bucks without even thinking about it .
The point for me though is missed as a classic car dealer my view is different' if that car originally had rare options etc.. It should have been restored correctly and back to original. There so many period cars especially muscle that are modified with off shelf aftermarket parts that truly correct cars are getting scarcer. People discarding good original parts for inferior aftermarket stuff can be the case.
Anyone can restore a car but to restore it to 100% factory or very near is a massive undertaking. Its usually harder and more expensive than people first think when they start out with a correct resto in mind. I think mild discerning improvement is fine to a degree' A resto should stay true to the cars ethos from day one It takes discipline and commitment to search and restore original parts rather than the easier route of buying modern off shelf.
If its a signifant classic car it should be done correct for the next generations sake aswell as reference.:cheers


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Iwas going to guess about 150K when I saw the link, but was really floored when I saw 550. SOOOO glad I found my 67 in rust free shape needing only mechanical "corrections" to make it run well. Glad that guy wasn't me!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a friend with a `66 GTO he just went through the same thing only without the drive train work and it was 30 grand, that's why I guessed 44, but looks like that might only be in this part of the country according to everyone else's guess.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

I should move to your neck of the woods to restore my cars :lol:. You are right in the sense of restoration costs being vastly different some shops just charge excessively more than others for same quality of work.To some degree you do get what ypu pay for. I wouldnt have that kind of finance in a non original / non rare? car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought this guy over payed at 30 grand, but it was a complete resto like that one and his paint_ does_ look amazing!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looking closely this is nowhere near a high end restoration. the only original pontiac parts i see is the sheetmetal. the frame, suspension, engine with turbos is mostly custom fabricated stuff. lots of time spent by guys that get paid big money. i guessed what i did to put olenty of distance between me and the others but still feel good about not going over. with that said, never in my wildest dreams did i think it would be over 250,000. the guy said his new place could do it cheaper. DUH!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And the end result is a custom that would appeal to a very specific type of buyer. Pricewise, it would bring 100-120k, more than likely. If there were a half-million dollar '67 GTO, it would not be this one. One of the HURST give away '65 GTO's recently sold for over 420k, but that was a pristine, original time capsule, and very bankable. Gotta go....I need to find somebody to restore my '67 GTO ragtop into the one and only '67 GTO Judge convertible, in Orbit Orange with a big spoiler and a blower while I'm at it.... It should be worth 2 mil, easy......


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

What a crock. That car really didn't need much attention to begin with. I didn't even see any rust...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree on the waste of a good, original car for what they did. They should've found one like mine that needed all that to begin with. 
And there is NO WAY IN HE!! that car is worth half what it cost to build. I don't care who the person was, they had to be 5 quarts low in a 6 quart pan to pay that. 
He!!, I'm opening a resto/mod shop.....:willy:
Jeff, get that 67 up here so we can make that secret factory Judge prototype...:rofl:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thats my point here some d1psh1t will shell out 1/2 of a MILLION dollars for a car 6 of us could get together and build for 60 grand- sorry but people like that shouldn't even be allowed to drive a classic car. and to top it off this shop wins AWARDS for great builds. What baffles me is how someone that frickin stupid can acquire $550,000 in the first place???? they probably paid $20,000 for their refrigerator. I could go on for days but everyone here seems to understand the value of a dollar


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

maybe it was paid for with bail out money? or maybe a contract with the pentagon! :lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you imagine if 4 or 5 of us got together to hammer a few of these cars out?? We could make some serious kaching!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Can you imagine if 4 or 5 of us got together to hammer a few of these cars out?? We could make some serious kaching!


I was thinking the same thing last night. If you only built 1 every other year, you would still make a healthy profit after actual cost. Then there's the reality of it......how many people do you think exist that would spend 4 times more to purchase it than it would be worth ?? Pretty limited market....:willy:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

We built a complete museum materials and all, started are company, payed 4 full time employees and 4 very part time employees for 2 years, bought all our tools (High end: hand, power, saws, compressor, table saws, mill, computers.........etc), leased for 3 years a 7500sq/ft 12ft ceilings building with 208, 220 3 phase. For a total, including taxes, of $780,000 JSG Environments, LLC - Design, Fabrication and Installation of Museum and Tradeshow Exhibits

All I can say is, the owner of that car has more money then brains. x550,000


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It took 8 guys 2 years to build that car???
Someone was seriously slackin!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I think hes talking about his own company


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

HAHA! Yes, I was. I would think you could have leased a small Body shop, the tools and a couple guys on full time to built the car and have money left over. For $500,000. Don't get me wrong, good for the shop that did it. They get to eat and raise their family more in this bad economy.
Look at Jay Leno. He could have any one build his cars, but decided to have in house. Even 05 has hired some guys to come help. That is a win win. Some people need some money. So he gets to oversee and get some good help, why he is redoing his cars. That is true economic stimulus.

It took us 2 years to do it because of red tape from the Lutheran World head quarters where we built the Museum. There were two departments we had to wait on. The Historical Society and the Head Comity in charge of the museum at the build site. Plus it was funded by the Board which are very busy people and are from all over the US. That is the normal for all museums. Tons of red tape and opinions of how it should look, and be built through the whole process, day one to opening. They were great people to work with all very nice. Just a bit slow in development. I have a boat load of pics. This is the GTO forums so I won't bore you with them.
Here is the Museum on YouTube that one of the Fathers made. It's on the Concordia Historical Institute web site also. 480 setting on the video give you better details.


----------

